# Ferryman finished phew!



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... nice work ... he's huge! Did you make sure he fits out the basement door????


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great job. love that monster mud


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

great work... will sure look impressive in your hunt.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

cool, nice coloring!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nicely done he is very creepy! you put him in the right light the the tots will not go near him


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful paint on that guy! If you can get some night or lighting shots of him, I'd love to see them.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Shar,
that is a monster mud ferry man to be proud of. I agree with propman, when he gets all lit up on halloween night the kids will steer clear I bet.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

That's huge, and looks great. And I still love those plastic bottle lanterns. LOL, now I'm saving juice bottles.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very creepy looking, great job!!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow! He turned out great!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I wouldnt want to meet him in a dark alley GREAT GATSBIES!!!! he's good and creepy


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks all for the encouraging words, and information!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Now that's just too cool. Great work.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Just how big is he? He looks HUGE !!! Love the coloring - most I've been have been dark - this is a refreshing change. 
Good luck getting him outside! And be sure to post pics when you get him in place & lit up! Can't wait to see!


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Love him!!!


----------

